# Answer-Question.



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 27, 2009)

P1: -50.
P2: What is Bush's peak IQ?

Example over. Play.

Crazy, loopy and unbritish.


----------



## Registeel (Jan 27, 2009)

Give me three things that British people aren't

registeel.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 27, 2009)

What Pokemon came out of Game Freak visiting a bowling alley?

Slapping a bulldog.


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 27, 2009)

Whats a great way to have your legs torn off, your face massacrered and make your life not worth living?

Pepsi Diet.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 27, 2009)

Enekuro said:


> Whats a great way to have your legs torn off, your face massacrered and make your life not worth living?
> 
> Pepsi Diet.


Name one of mankind's greatest mistakes.

Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 27, 2009)

Name one person in the UK who you like to watch but still want to slap in the face.

5 Satsumas.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 27, 2009)

The Doctor's ultimate weakness.

Pelvic thrust to the back of the head.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 27, 2009)

If you're Jon Pertwee and UNIT or Bessie aren't there to save you, whats the best way to survive a monster? (Yay another major who fan!)


Raxacoricofallapatorious.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 27, 2009)

What _can't_ I say?

The Children of Time.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 27, 2009)

Name one way to make a bad reason to bring everyone back for an overblown series finale.

Posh Baby Slitheen.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 27, 2009)

Why should you throw salt behind you?

4chan.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jan 27, 2009)

What is odd?

Stephen Harper.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 27, 2009)

Who owns America's hat?

/b/


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2009)

Where is the worse place you can go?

Antidisestablishmentarianism.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2009)

Name one reason why grammar nazis shouldn't exist.

Over 9000.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

What is 25 cubed?

Stupid.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2009)

What is the fastest-spreading disease of all time?

Uninteresting, repetitive and boring.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 28, 2009)

What are my brothers like when they're trying to be funny?

Foot.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 28, 2009)

Name a body part /b/tards have an obsession with.

Mr. T


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jan 29, 2009)

Who is the only one that can make Terry quit his jibba-jabba.

3.1415


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 29, 2009)

what is the most random number you can come up with?

Blue Sentret.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Whats a sentret coloured after its seen the "blue fish".

Wailmer Master.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 29, 2009)

Who's the junior member of Mt. Moon community?

brennen114.:sweatdrop:


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Name one random person on the forum who i've never heard of.

Tom Baker.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 29, 2009)

Name one of the people whose DNA made Chuck Norris.

Wayne Brady.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jan 29, 2009)

Name a random person

A cat


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

What's furry and will claw the life out of you if you get it wet?

Edible washing machines


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 29, 2009)

Predict a new invention by a man.

Back row of the cinema.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 29, 2009)

Where's the worst place for a short person to sit for a movie?

xbfewsiz2b3zx2v82x43gc/.y,

(Sorry I forgot the answer! Won't happen again. >.<*


----------



## Dragon (Jan 30, 2009)

Where is the answer?

12350uy015-1u-5u- gjengp 3445tu3.exe


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 30, 2009)

What's a filename that would be too long to display properly in Windows 3.1?

Spam.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 30, 2009)

What is the most feared word in the urban dictionary other than furry?

Icarus.


----------



## thunder (Jan 30, 2009)

Name something random begining with I?
5646545646hgdsk


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 30, 2009)

name something that no one wants in this game.

Tom Nook


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 30, 2009)

Name the most evil, mafia boss, ripping off bastard of any video game.

Bleed it Out.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 30, 2009)

name an emo song.

Rampardos


----------



## see ya (Jan 30, 2009)

Name a pokemon that accurately fits the description "Glass Cannon". 

It doesn't matter


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 30, 2009)

complete this song quote:
_________________ to me......

Infinity.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 30, 2009)

How many times can Mr. T kill you with a shower head?

Obama.

EDIT: Fucking postninja'd.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 30, 2009)

Who is the newest president?

Candy land.


----------



## MurrMurr (Jan 31, 2009)

Name a board game that little kids enjoy to no end. 

Fifty-five thousand, UNLESS the earring is pink.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 31, 2009)

How many different ways can a ninja who can't see the color pink break an earring?

A fried Pikachu.


----------



## Taliax (Jan 31, 2009)

What would you get if a Typhlosion was hungy in Viridian forest?

Mofeytoast plus hypercookies divided by awesomesauce to the power of three million.


----------



## see ya (Jan 31, 2009)

Name a board game that can give you diabetes. 

My Immortal


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 31, 2009)

Name a Evanescence Song
The Cybermen


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 31, 2009)

Name a dr who species that have been reduced to second hand and are only used for filler episodes.


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 31, 2009)

Youtube


----------



## Creation (Jan 31, 2009)

Name one of the most overrated websites ever made.

David Tennant.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 31, 2009)

Say a random name.

DragonCave.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jan 31, 2009)

Name the name for a cave of dragons.

The IQ of Stephen Harper.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jan 31, 2009)

What is as low as it can be?

A car.


----------



## turbler (Feb 1, 2009)

what's a car? (feeling uncreative)
Dog


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 1, 2009)

What has 4 legs and barks?

A fishing hook.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

What is something that you use to catch fish?

Anton Szandor LaVey


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Feb 1, 2009)

Name someone I've never heard of.

That one guy.


----------



## turbler (Feb 1, 2009)

name something really vague?
Tcod


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 1, 2009)

Where do you think you are?

Davros


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 1, 2009)

Name one evil, megalomaniac genius who lost it years ago who also won't die.


----------



## Astro (Feb 1, 2009)

Falcon Punch


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

Name one way of absolute ownage.

WiiFit


----------



## Enekuro (Feb 1, 2009)

Name the one fear to all casual gamer enemies.

Mondas


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 1, 2009)

Say a cool random name I've never heard of.

Paprika


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 1, 2009)

name the best flavour pringle.

Cookie Monster


----------



## Ibiku (Feb 1, 2009)

Name a blue beast who scares the livng heck out of some children.

A giant maraca wielding Godzilla


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 1, 2009)

Name something completely nonsensical.

Cocoa pebbles.


----------



## MurrMurr (Feb 2, 2009)

Name a cereal with BIG chocolatey taste.

It depends on the mass of the kitten in question.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 2, 2009)

How many hammers does it take to kill a kitten?

Explosives & Puppies.


----------



## MurrMurr (Feb 2, 2009)

Name two things that should never be overheated and stuffed in a tiny room for 6 1/2 years. 

Trick question: Made in 2050, presented in 2053.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 2, 2009)

Cure for Amy Winehouse.

Yellow Snow.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 2, 2009)

What kind of snow should you never eat?

Cats and mice.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 2, 2009)

What tastes nice in a sandwich?

Illidan Stormrage.


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 3, 2009)

What's a name that has five syllables?

Eye lasers.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 3, 2009)

Name one of Mr. T's abilities that Chuck Norris doesn't have.

25 in a row.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 3, 2009)

Name one of Mr. T's abilities that Chuck Norris doesn't have.

25 in a row.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

How many people can Chuck Norris knock over with one flick of his finger?

Silver the Hedgehog.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 3, 2009)

State one reason why Sega should quit while they're ahead.

Sackboy.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 3, 2009)

To PS3 fans, what is god?

Its against my religion.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 3, 2009)

Why wouldn't the pikachu get in the pokeball?

Sparta.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 3, 2009)

WHAT! IS! THIS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Bumdumbubumbubumbudumbudum~


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 3, 2009)

how does that song about pineapples go?

Vashta Nerada


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 3, 2009)

What are shadows made of?

Only the robot king of the monkey thing could be able to do that. Sorry.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 8, 2009)

Could someone teach me how to resseurect Elvis please?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 10, 2009)

Boxxy.


----------



## Seritinajii (Feb 11, 2009)

Who's the boxing champion's name?

Faceland.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 12, 2009)

Where do Palm Trees grow?

Anything that doesn't rhyme with purple, silly.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 12, 2009)

Name one thing Paris Hilton has shagged.

A one-eyed idiot.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 12, 2009)

What three words sum up Magnemite?

Lava Golem


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Something that looks like the inferno Golem in my spritesheet.

Playing air guitar to 'Gay Bar'.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 12, 2009)

Name one symptom of faggotry.

The Friend Zone.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 16, 2009)

Name one place that I never go to. Oh.

Raikou with 1000 HP.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 17, 2009)

What is the epitome of newfaggotry?

HOW DARE YOU?! One does not ask such questions.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 17, 2009)

Have you ever hurt people just to see their pain?

The choke-a-chicken toy manufacturers would have been disgusted by that idea.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 18, 2009)

What useless crappy joke did manufacturers invent while drunk?
ABOFAL.


----------



## see ya (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know, where's your question?

What if everything you wanted...came in a ROCKET CAN?!


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 18, 2009)

Your doing it wrong. This isn't the What If thread.

A space man, that's what ><


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 18, 2009)

What if everything you wanted...came! In! A! ROCKET CAN?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Bananaphone~


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 18, 2009)

Ring ring ring?

Well, you could try and cross the beams, but ...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 18, 2009)

Can you die in the national bank safe?

Giant cockroaches could eat you over there, you moron.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 18, 2009)

Is this the best defence hideout or what?

Army of "Ghosts".


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 18, 2009)

What does "Hades" have?

GET IN THE CAR!


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 18, 2009)

What Nintendo said to Mario said to Mario when he was asked to get back on the mariokart wii.

Its Rattigan, with two t's.


----------



## Keltena (Feb 18, 2009)

What's wrong with the way I spelled that?

Your mom.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 20, 2009)

Bachelor number three, reveal your identity!

MUST...UNSEEE....!!!


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 20, 2009)

what did I say after watching 2 girls, 1 cup?
PokeAssist.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 20, 2009)

If I was a fail-ranger, what would my most necessary item?

Let's just say if you can do a barrel roll under water, you'll be fine.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 20, 2009)

is Lylat Wars: Aqua hard?


A stupid Answer.


----------



## Objection! (Feb 20, 2009)

What do you get if you ask a stupid question?

Lets all have sex.


----------



## Jack_the_White (Feb 21, 2009)

Where do Baby's come from?

A guy goes hump hump to a girls vi j j with his peener


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 21, 2009)

Heaven


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 22, 2009)

where do christens go when they die?

I'm not even going to answer that,that's just sick


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 22, 2009)

Honestly, why haven't we had sex yet?

VROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 26, 2009)

What sounds doesn't you go-kart make?

Uh, I highly doubt DarkArmour is into that kind of thing o_O


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 26, 2009)

Can DarkArmour slap raspberry jam all over himself while wearing a dog costume and listening to Rickroll?

You are an idiot, hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 26, 2009)

I buy music from the Internet.

HAHAHA OH WOW.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 27, 2009)

The other day, I fell over.

Darn, you luckeh bugger, I wanted that :(


----------



## shadow_lugia (Feb 28, 2009)

I gots a Mudkip!

A titmouse.


----------



## MurrMurr (Mar 2, 2009)

Name the awesomest, most huggle-worthy bird in this or any other universe.

94. Unless you have green hair.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 2, 2009)

You can be anything you want, son.

GET TO DA CHOPPA.


----------



## Jester (Mar 3, 2009)

Do I have to jump that...

Master Bates


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello?

YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 4, 2009)

What is bacon REALLY made of?

...Ew. NO. Stop asking me that, pervert.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 4, 2009)

Honestly, why haven't we had sex yet?

Aye.


----------



## Jester (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you a virgin?

Dawn


----------



## Time Psyduck (Mar 8, 2009)

Which anime character do you have a crush on?

Chips


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 8, 2009)

Omnomnomnom. Fatty, drenched in ketchup but gorgeous?

"Do you want to hear about this goblin or not?" -Blackadder


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 8, 2009)

I HEREBY DECLARE FAGGOTRY. WHAT DOST THOU HAVE TO SAY FOR THYSELF?

No, no, no, no, no, no, deal.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 8, 2009)

I want the truth!

= 42.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 8, 2009)

Why did the chicken cross the road?

Wibble.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Mar 8, 2009)

Wobble?

Because Wobbefet always wins.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 8, 2009)

Why is wobbefet uber?

Brick through the window.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 9, 2009)

How do you annoy people without throwing a stone at their window?

Oh lord, no.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 9, 2009)

Would you run around naked, completely covered in jam?

Um, sure!


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 9, 2009)

Are cats awesome?

Yes.

(Just seeing if the local crowd has changed)


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 9, 2009)

Has the local crowd changed?

Only the rich flavour of ice-cream can solve your predicament, mah friend.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 9, 2009)

MAH TUNG WATH BURNT.

GHOSTBUSTAAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZUUUHHHHH!!!


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 9, 2009)

Who ya gonna call? (That was so asking for it)

Liver & Chips


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 14, 2009)

What's your favorite snack?

Over there.


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 14, 2009)

Where's Waldo?

Blue pens!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 14, 2009)

Red pens?

Battletoads.


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 14, 2009)

Peach's servants under Bowser?

z100~!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 14, 2009)

What always beats z99?

For the last time, I AM NOT A "WILSON!"


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

That ball you're holding says "WILSON," does that mean that's your name.

6, 2, 7, and 1,000,000.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 15, 2009)

The winning lottery numbers are:


Lugia (shiny)


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

What pokemon is white and pink?

A fork.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 15, 2009)

What beats a knife?

Chocalho


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

What's a word that is incomplete?

Take a left.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 15, 2009)

What should Donna Noble do?
(DrWholol.)

Ten-inchTennant


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

What is ten inches tall?
(I think)

Stupidity.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 15, 2009)

What stands for all of time?

Aw, damnit. I just noticed the meerkats and the leprechans jumping in Disney World. >_>


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

What is the definition of a random realization?

Woof.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 15, 2009)

Woof?

Palkia & Dialga & Mothim


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

What is someone you don't know three favorite pokemon?

Cookies.


----------



## Dark Marowak (Mar 15, 2009)

What is the ultimate food to go with milk?

Bill Gates


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

Who is really rich?

You farted.


----------



## Registeel (Mar 15, 2009)

What clever remark have you got to say again.

Infinite Olimar


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

Say a game character with "infinite" in front of it.


----------



## Registeel (Mar 15, 2009)

This is Pikmin!


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

Say "This is Sparta" except with a game name instead of "Sparta."

Down.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka (Mar 15, 2009)

Upwards
Squirrel you say?


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

Where did it go?

Stay to the right.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 16, 2009)

Aw, crap, there's a massive living BUS on my left, now what?


What? Hell no, the cripple will kick the doctor's ass with that giant tennis ball of his.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Mar 16, 2009)

Who wiil win, the giant crippled tennis player or Dr Death?

No, you took a wrong turn and now you are stuck in the minifig or Twoface forever.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 18, 2009)

Will I escape from this whatever-it's-called.

It's a fox wielding a sword that has an angry expression...


----------

